# Cyclocross Brake Shudder - Cannondale



## rrossis (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi...

My 2007 Cannondale Cyclocross bike ( Cyclocross CAAD9 Optimo Si 1) with Easton Easton EC90X, Full carbon forks has developed an extreme shudder when under front braking load. The shudder is enought to lossen your teeth!. The shop has tried most everything...new front brakes, pads, toe in/out, rim, tie preasure all of had little to no impact. Have any of the members experienced this issue and if so what have you done to reslove the matter? This bike has won the world cyclocross for 2 years in a row now...so you would think that this would not be an issue for Tim.

Specs


Cyclocross CAAD9 Optimo Si 1 


Frame Cyclocross CAAD9 Optimo Si 
Fork Easton EC90X, Full Carbon 
Rear Shock N/A 
Rims Shimano WH-R561 
Hubs Shimano WH-R561 
Spokes Shimano WH-R561 
Tires Maxxis Larsen MiMo foldable, 700 x 35c 
Pedals N/A 
Crank Cannondale Carbon Compact Si, 36/50 
Chain Shimano 105 10-speed 
Rear Cogs Shimano 105, 12-25 
Bottom Bracket Cannondale Hollowgram Si 
Front Derailleur SRAM Rival 
Rear Derailleur SRAM Rival 
Shifters SRAM Rival 
Handlebars Cannondale C3, 31.8 mm 
Stem Cannondale C4 
Headset FSA Carbon integrated 
Brakeset Cannondale C1 Carbon 
Brakelevers SRAM Force w/Cannondale C2 B-levers


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

Tim didn't win Nats with the brakes applied. 

I haven't ridden that bike extensively, but I did build one up. Aggressive toe-in got the shudder under control -- up to 5mm.


----------



## Laursen (Oct 16, 2007)

Could it be the (integrated) headset which needs to be tightened ?


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

Laursen said:


> Could it be the (integrated) headset which needs to be tightened ?


I'll second that.

Do you have a starnut or a compersion cap/plug?


----------



## Laursen (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm pretty amazed to read that the bike shop hasn't tried to tighten the headset. That would be my number 1 thing to try, after that I would've tried changing brake pads, brakes etc.


----------



## rrossis (Sep 22, 2008)

The shop has tighten the head set, toed the brakes, new carbon brakes, new pads, different wheel, adjusted tire pressure, cleaned the rim. Next week we will replace the bearings.....thanks for all the replies.....Ron


----------



## Laursen (Oct 16, 2007)

rrossis said:


> The shop has tighten the head set [..]


Okay... I really hope they come through and solves the problem... Good luck with it


----------



## cerro (Aug 9, 2006)

Had the same problem with my 4ZA Python fork and Empella Frogglegs. With Mini-V it's good I've been told.


----------



## nad45 (Mar 31, 2007)

I would suggest getting a different fork. Selling that fork and switching to a Alpha Q was the 1st thing I did on my frame when I got it. The Easton 'cross forks are notorious for their shuddering. The model I have is the CX 20. You really have to work to get that thing to shudder. I believe that was one of the things that Alpha Q wanted to eliminate with this version of the fork.


----------



## darbo (Dec 9, 2002)

*I fixed it...*

I tried EVERYTHING with that dang fork. toe-in, headset, threw away the beartrap headset thing, 3 different brake pads, nothing worked. Then, a friend said to swap out the brakes for Shimano R550. Bingo. no shudder, even under heavy braking.


----------



## calzonical (Apr 18, 2006)

*shudder me timbers*



darbo said:


> I tried EVERYTHING with that dang fork. toe-in, headset, threw away the beartrap headset thing, 3 different brake pads, nothing worked. Then, a friend said to swap out the brakes for Shimano R550. Bingo. no shudder, even under heavy braking.



I too am experiencing the Easton shudder (EC90X), and have shimano br550 mounted. curious about your setup, distance from bottom of straqddle hanger to top of front tire, how excessive are the brake pads toed in, what type of brake pads....anything.

thanks


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

calzonical said:


> I too am experiencing the Easton shudder (EC90X), and have shimano br550 mounted. curious about your setup, distance from bottom of straqddle hanger to top of front tire, how excessive are the brake pads toed in, what type of brake pads....anything.
> 
> thanks


I have a EC90X fork on my Cannondale CAAD9 and I weigh 235 lbs. I can not tolerate a poor braking bike. I have no shudder even when braking hard on a paved surface. I purchased SERFAS BPS-300UL MTB brake shoes with a replaceable cartridge pad. They have a convex pivot adjustment (ball&socket) built into the backing plate and very easy to adjust! I'm also using Swiss Stop GHP green pads.

Here's the link !


----------

